# Minnesota Valley Antique Farm Power & Machinery Association Tractor show Aug 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The featured tractor this year will be Allis Chalmers. This looks like a small but growing club, here is a link:

http://www.maxminn.com/heritagehill/


----------

